# Mal vorstellen



## Jac (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo Koi liebhaber. Mijn name ist Jos und ich wohne in Holland.
Darum erst mal entschuldigung fur meine schreib fehler. Ich leese seit einige tage die berichte hier und mus sagen Hut ab fur euch. So wie mann hier die leute helft und antwordt gibt auf fragen ist selten und beindrukkend.
Bin fro das mich jemanden auf dieses forum hingewiesen hat.


----------



## Digicat (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mal forstellen*

Servus Jos

Herzlich Willkommen

Stell uns deinen Teich und Bewohner einmal vor 

Über Fotos freuen wir uns immer 
Wie es geht kannst in meiner Signatur nachlesen.

Wünsche dir noch viel Vergnügen hier


----------



## wp-3d (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mal forstellen*

Hallo Jos,

auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen.


----------



## Dodi (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mal vorstellen*

Hallo Jos!

:willkommen hier im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!

Wäre echt schön, wenn Du uns mal Deinen Teich und die Koi vorstellen würdest!

Viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich und hier bei uns.


----------



## Clovere (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mal vorstellen*

Hallo Jos

von mir auch ein  und :Willkommen2

man trifft sich überall 2


----------



## Henkkaas (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mal vorstellen*

Hallo Jos

van haarte Welkom bij ons !!!! :Willkommen2

Ik heb van jouw al veel geleezen bij Koi-Live.de. Heel mooie Zaak heb je!

Mijn nederlands is ook niet zo goed. Misschien zitten er zomige vouten in deze mail. 

Misschien kom ik een keer bij jou langs. Mijn Familie zit in Hattem bij Zwolle.

Veel plezier hier!!!

Groteten marek


----------



## Jac (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mal vorstellen*

Danke fur das wilkommen. Ich habbe viele teiche und zuchte auch selber Koi.
Also Eurokoi. Ist sogar mein haubt beruf. Bin shon in dieses hobby uber 20 Jahr und versuche nogmal 20 oder mehr dran su kleben. 
Bin also vor allen einem veruckten Koiliebhabber der sein beruf da draus machen koente. Bin auch fro um iemer wieder neue leute kennen su lernen und das Hobby mit einander su beleben. 
Gruss Jos


----------



## nico1985 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mal vorstellen*

Hallo, auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen!
Ich freu mich schon auf Bilder von dir!!

gruß nico


----------



## Jac (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mal vorstellen*

Hier mal 3 Doitsu Eurokoi. Diese horen su die beseren in meine zucht von 2 Jahre hin und letsten Jahr.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mal vorstellen*

Wow 

Sehr schön und auch von mir noch herzlich :willkommen


----------



## Dodi (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mal vorstellen*

Hallo Jos,

mann, das sind ja klasse Fische! 
Am besten gefällt mir der Kumonryu!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mal vorstellen*

Ja Dodi,
ich bin noch auf Jagd auf so einen, schwer zu bekommen 

Aber es darf denn doch ein Japse sein  Nix gegen Euro, aber das Thema habe ich durch.

@Jac: Wo liegen denn die Abgebildeten Koi Preislich ?


----------



## nico1985 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mal vorstellen*

Hammer!!! Ja, so ein würde ich auch nehmen, aber erst muss ich noch ein bisschen erfahrung sammeln!


gruß nico


----------

